# Back crack/creaks when I "go"



## Jojo198 (Jul 25, 2013)

Just curious if this is normal... My lower back cracks when I pee and poo. Not all the time but maybe 3 or 4 times a day it cracks. Like I can hear it. Weird or no?!


----------

